# Enron Mini-Mag on ebay



## Wits' End (Dec 26, 2002)

Just happened to come across this.
ENRON CORP MINI MAGLITE---RARE---BLACK---#679 
It is $15 so too much for using but a piece of flashlight history


----------



## logical (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks a lot wit's...I found it a day ago and was planning to sneak in and snipe it last minute....now I've got company. Actually, there is a blue one on there too....same logo.

Blue would be a much better color for all you guys. Blue is more valuable. Blue goes better with your eyes. Black is for sissy's. buy the blue one. hehe


----------



## Wits' End (Dec 26, 2002)

Sorry Logical. I have had this happen to me also



I suppose it isn't fair for me to keep secret the lot of 4 E2e's that is only $1 and ends in 1 hour?


----------



## lemlux (Dec 27, 2002)

I have a collapsable Enron water bottle that I picked up as a trade show give-away a few years ago. I can't think of a more appropriate ENRON souvenir.


----------



## DieselDave (Dec 27, 2002)

I started to get one of the Enron Mini Mags about a month ago until I remembered my Great Grandmothers sister lost her life savings with Enron. She had given my handicapped son $10k in the spring and summer of 2001 and had planned to give him $10k a year. Now she doesn't know how she will be able to afford to live in the assisted living home she has been in for the last 5 years. She is 92 and Enron makes me want to puke. Losing your money because business turns bad is one thing, investing is a gamble. But, losing it all because of deception is a whole different matter.


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 3, 2003)

*ag and enron!

a match made in heaven...(or is it hell?)


----------

